
Fascinating Debug Report About a Scary Hidden Backdoor in Intel Processors - signa11
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/29/intel_visa_hack/
======
signa11
full slide presentation + video is available here:
[https://github.com/ptresearch/IntelVISA-
BH2019](https://github.com/ptresearch/IntelVISA-BH2019)

